# Bad luck. What are the chances?



## orhasta925 (Apr 18, 2012)

So here's the story:

One of my boys escaped to the back room and while I was trying to find him, Lilo decided to make a run for it too. So now I have a girl and a guy running around in the back room while I try to find them. I have a concussion / I was home sick so I wasn't the best at being able to catch them. I thought they were in the couch so I spent a couple hours trying to get them out of there, while a few more hours later I found the boy on the spare bed in the room that's connected to it. I found Lilo much later under the other spare bed in the same room. So basically, they were running around together for quite a few hours. I'm not sure if they ever found each other, they might have just been chilling in their separate areas, but I know that's pretty unlikely? I don't know.

What are the chances that Lilo is pregnant? Bentley is only like 8 weeks old, he's just a babe, but I know they can mate by 5 weeks.. Lilo is about 7 months old now. I do know that when I put Lilo back in her cage with her cage mate Nemo took quite an interest in Lilo's crotch area. Meh..

It's been a little over a week since this occurred...

Any help would be much appreciated! Just know that this wasn't purposeful at all


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

There's a chance, yes. Does Lilo look any larger than normal?


----------



## orhasta925 (Apr 18, 2012)

I keep looking at her belly and I haven't noticed anything yet..


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Also, keep checking to see whether she goes into heat or not. If she does, she's not pregnant. Does usually go into heat in the evening, so a good time to check is around midnight. By then, if you look at her vagina, it will be open and purplish if she's in heat. And there are behavioral clues as well: popcorning, vibrating the ears, arching her back when her butt is touched, etc.

If she is pregnant, she might not really show until a day or two before giving birth. But if you weigh her daily, you will see a consistent weight increase. She may also start acting territorial and building a nest, though not usually until late in the pregnancy. Remember that gestation is 21-23 days, so if you go longer than that without a birth, it means that either she did not get pregnant, or something went wrong and she reabsorbed the fetuses.


----------



## orhasta925 (Apr 18, 2012)

So I'm in the process of looking for a scale. Apparently we have one that weighs in oz. would that work? I still have yet to find it


----------



## orhasta925 (Apr 18, 2012)

So I just got a little scale thing and weighed her and she's 200 grams. I'll weigh her again tomorrow. How much change should I be seeing in her weight if she is pregnant? It would be day nine of her pregnancy if she is


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

There is alot of info about rat pregnancy here, about weighing aswell and suchs 
http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/determining_pregnancy.php


----------



## orhasta925 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys! I actually already read that page early today (been researching like crazy just in case). So what it seems like is that weighing her is the best bet right now because the other symptoms won't show up for a couple more days


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Good luck! Let us know how it all works out.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

orhasta925 said:


> Thanks for the help guys! I actually already read that page early today (been researching like crazy just in case). So what it seems like is that weighing her is the best bet right now because the other symptoms won't show up for a couple more days


How much does Lila weigh today? If she's pregnant a more constant and steady weight gain should start to appear.

How old is she?


----------



## orhasta925 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey! So I weighed her again today and she weighed 210 grams. But I didn't weigh her at the exact time (I was performing with Midori all day at our city's Hult Center. Pretty amazing stuff) anyway, so I know that this could just be her weight jumping around throughout the day. I'll be weighing her again tomorrow of course.

She's about 7 months


----------



## orhasta925 (Apr 18, 2012)

I just looked at my scale thing (it's not digital and was super cheap) and it doesn't start at zero, it starts back before zero.. so I guess she weighs more than it's telling me, but it did show an increase. Meh, I'm gonna try and find a better one


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Is there a dial on the bottom or something so you can change it back to zero? Sometimes when they've been rattled around a bit going from one place to another you have to calibrate them. Either that or just take into account the extra difference.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You originally posted on 04/25 saying just over a week since she could've been impregnated...she's 7 months which is not the growing phase so atypical weight gain will show.

04/25 - we'll say 9 days into pregnancy
04/27 - 11 days - 200 g
04/28 - 12 days - 210 g
04/29 - 13 days - 210 g

Keep a chart similar to this, watch for a steady increase...

Bronwen’s Weight Gain (3-4 months old) 
Aug. 11 – 267 g 
Aug. 14 – 279 g	(8 g gain) 
Aug. 15 – 289 g (10 g gain)
Aug. 16 – 302 g	(13 g gain)	
Aug. 17 – 319 g	(17 g gain)	
Aug. 18 – 329 g	(10 g gain)
Aug. 19 – 346 g	(17 g gain)
Aug. 20 – 354 g	(8 g gain)	
Aug. 21 – 364 g (birth) (10 g gain)
Sept. 14 – 278 g


----------



## orhasta925 (Apr 18, 2012)

Lispaz68 ~ Yes I was sick both Monday and Wednesday, so I at first thinking back thought it happened on Monday, but it didn't ha, it was Wednesday. I tried to edit my post but it wouldn't let me. So when I posted this thread it had been exactly a week. So that means it's day 11 as of today. I'll continue to weigh her.

Flashygrrl ~ aha! yes there is. but now that I changed it the increase isn't going to be accurate... I'll weigh her both ways


----------

